

Ask HN: What are some good analytics tools for startups? - Fejumm


======
MichaelCrawford
Analyze your own web server log files with a tool such as analog.

Analytics servers such as google's employ single pixel transparent gif and one
byte white space JavaScript source. I black hole them with my hosts file
because I do not wish to be tracked.

I'm cool that you know I visited your website. I'm not cool with multiple
websites identifying my gender, sexuality, political stance or income.

